#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  A Review Of TRUE Internet Thailand by a normal person

## chitown

I am wondering, are there adults that work for the TRUE internet company or all they all children? Are there real technicians working there or just ones pretending to know what they are talking about?

I have used the internet in Cambodia and Laos with better results that TRUE internet in Thailand. How can Cambodia be better? How can Vientiane Laos with a combined population of 12 people provide better high speed service than Thailand?

Teakdoor barely loads and Skype hardly works. I pay 1200 baht a month for TRUE internet - a company that obviously employs children. Ask for a supervisor you might say - the children we talk to always say that the supervisor is not there at the moment. I always picture the supervisor is someone's mia noi and they are not at work because they are busy servicing there sugar daddy 60 year old Thai "husband" in some short time room. 

 Or I picture them shuffling along a BTS walking bridge either picking their nose or with one of those vapor sticks hanging out of their nostril.

----------


## chitown

The "technician" aka nose picking child, was supposed to call at 10am today. He did not call, but I am sure he was busy. Maybe he is out back at the Thailand TRUE internet office playing that ball toss game the Thais love so much. Or maybe he is busy in the toilet popping his zits or emptying his nostrils in the sink. I am not sure what he is doing, but I am sure it is nothing to do with TRUE internet. 

So we call True internet in Thailand and sit on hold for around 45 minutes listening to a recording saying that the True internet is experiencing problems and they are working hard to rectify the situation. Now that is a laugh - Thailand? Working hard?  :Smile: 

Finally some girl finished applying her cosmetics and answered the phone. When Mrs. Chi explained the problem the "customer service" (quotation marks for humor) said that True has had no reports of problems with the internet. The wife tells her about the message on hold and she puts my wife on hold and never returns.

----------


## chitown

After 20 minutes waiting for that goldfish from True internet to come back to the phone, Mrs. Chi hangs up and calls back. 

After another 30 minute wait for a True internet "customer service" rep to get done in the toilet spraying the goo from her rear, one answers. Again claiming there is no problem she proceeds to tell the wife she should upgrade to the 3000 baht a month package. Mrs. Chi requests a few months free since this week I could not call my broker to sell some stock. The Muppet from True internet on the other end says she can't make any decisions. I was wondering would that be ANY decision? Like should I eat Somtum or Gai Young or just True internet decisions? So my wife asks for a supervisor and is told no supervisors are on duty. This is True internet - are they serious? A big company like True internet only had a bunch of preemies crawling around there office?

----------


## chitown

I am wondering how the food chain goes with these types of jobs. Does a Thai start out selling pencils on the street and then get hired at True internet? And after that they get recruited to work for the Thai Immigration? Or are they a Thai electrician or taxi driver somewhere in between those three?

----------


## dirtydog

> she proceeds to tell the wife she should upgrade to the 3000 baht a month package.


$100 per month for a crap Thai internet connection that will hit the same bottlenecks as a $10 per month one will, really aint a lot of difference between my 6mb connection and when I use my mobile connection on the pc, and thats probably 1/2 mb connection. Thailand Internet is shit......

----------


## chitown

Now there is some gal at True that thinks she Hi-So, but she is just another noodle slurping do nothing. She is the head cheese over there, but she is usually out of the office having some dark peasant massage her feet. I bet she can't even log onto her email. She probably still uses ICQ, but hey, must have she known some higher up to get the job. I wonder if she was selling roses in the night market one day and somebody sprinkled foofla dust on her and POOOOF instant VP of customer service. Probably not, most likely her old man spooned with some Thai Chinese bugger for years and years and that got her the top job in Fortune Tower. No need for qualifications - just have your old man bend over for some HI-So and you get a job. .

----------


## chitown

An hour or so ago, we talked with the True internet carnival  and he said there are no problems with True right now. We got off the phone and turned on the TV and there was a big news story how True is having sever problems at the moment. They are tying to implement 3G and it has screwed up the entire CAT system.

What is wrong with these people at True? Are they liars or incompetent or both? 

Out of an 8 hour work day, how much does a True internet employee work? 20 minutes or 30 minutes? The managers work zero? So maybe they ride around side saddle on a motorcai all day???

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I get fantastic speeds on my 590 baht a month True Internet package

----------


## Thormaturge

> What is wrong with these people at True? Are they liars or incompetent or both?


Both,they are Thai.

Stop calling them, you are interfering with their sleep pattern.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> What is wrong with these people at True? Are they liars or incompetent or both? 
> 
> 
> Both,they are Thai.
> 
> Stop calling them, you are interfering with their sleep pattern.


The call is bogging down the network  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

sounds like you are the sucker and they own you,

or your phone line is fucked up,

change ISP, it's that simple

----------


## The Muffinman

> I get fantastic speeds on my 590 baht a month True Internet package


Me too, only thing I can complain about is that the speed slows down to a crawl once I've DLed a certain amount of GB's. It's usually slow in the afternoons but picks up again at night.

----------


## aging one

Call and ask to speak to Khun Sukanda, she will bet it sorted out. I now am on 9mb which get me that plus about 1 on the upload. She helped to sort all that our and its 900 baht a month.  They came out and found out one of the phone lines was bad, and since then over a year all has been well.

----------


## Norton

> They came out and found out one of the phone lines was bad,


Often the problem. Had the same with KSC when I lived in BKK condo. They came out. All sorted.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> only thing I can complain about is that the speed slows down to a crawl once I've DLed a certain amount of GB's. It's usually slow in the afternoons but picks up again at night.


I do get that sometimes too but I just stick about 10 torrents in there and I know the next day they will all be done

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> now am on 9mb


Have you done a speed test AO, to see if you are getting 9 ?

What I mean is in the UK I was on the 10 mb package, but because I was living so far from the receiver I was only getting 5MB

----------


## sabaii sabaii

adslthailand.com Global Speed Test: Thailand most preferable speedtest server


Here's mine, there is a function on there so you can share your result.

----------


## Spin

^ do a test to a New York server and show us the result. forget about speed tests to servers within thailand. they mean nothing.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Is that good or shit mate ?

----------


## sabaii sabaii



----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is that good or shit mate ?


Shit, if you're paying for 6mb, good if you're paying for 2.5mb.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Can't really grumble for 590 baht a month

----------


## Butterfly

it's ok actually, not too bad

----------


## baldrick

is it a PEBKAC issue ?

----------


## Spin

> Can't really grumble for 590 baht a month


agreed thats a pretty good speed abroad if it is consistently good throughout the week, try it again at 9.30am Monday morning :Smile:

----------


## aging one

SS, yes I use speakeasy and connect to SF normally I get 8+ but not to 1 on the upload. Today something is up as I am only getting 4.5 and .5

----------


## Spin

This is one of the connections here, it's TOT.

----------


## Butterfly

mine doing fabulous for a 2MB connection at 1,000 THB a month  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

From Europe

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> mine doing fabulous for a 2MB connection at 1,000 THB a month


I pay 590 for 6mb and get much faster speeds than that

----------


## chitown

http://speedtest.ookla.com/result/1266600733.png

Download 3575 kbps
Upload 376 kbps

US server

----------


## chitown

http://speedtest.ookla.com/result/1266602694.png

12612 kbps
454 kbps

Thai Server

----------


## jandajoy

> I pay 590 for 6mb and get much faster speeds than that


Yup, me too. Besides the weekly crashes it's been working perfectly of late.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I pay 590 baht a month, and I can't grumble either. Luckily, I don't have to use True in deepest, darkest Isaan.

To the UK...

6.26 DOWN
0.49 UP

----------


## chitown

> Call and ask to speak to Khun Sukanda, she will bet it sorted out. I now am on 9mb which get me that plus about 1 on the upload. She helped to sort all that our and its 900 baht a month.  They came out and found out one of the phone lines was bad, and since then over a year all has been well.


They say they never heard of anyone by that name.  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

The saga continues. Of othe children was supposed to be here at 9am. Alas, it is 10:21 right now and he has not turned up. Maybe he is still in bed? Or could he be having a kao tom for breakie? Or maybe he is still spoon with his boyfriend? Whatever the real reason is, we will never know. The standard excuse will exit his pie hole (if he ever turns up) - Lo tit- the traffic jam.....

----------


## chitown

Mrs. Chi is speaking with one of the kids over at True internet. They had her on hold forever and then said they would call her back. The wife told them to get bent, she would she would as they are unreliable children.

----------


## chitown

Still holding  ::chitown::

----------


## aging one

> They say they never heard of anyone by that name


She is not on the phone service, you have to ask for management and she will ring you back. She really did wonders for me. Had another one whose name I am looking for now give me a hand with True Move and make my phone service better and cheaper.

----------


## chitown

Update - Retards still at the helm over there......

DD, TRUE still sucks. I got the last 2 months free for all the  headaches. It all started where I was on a skype conference call...an  important one.... and the internet went down and was down most of the  night. The next day we called and they said that they had shut it down  to do some awesome upgrades - its been crap ever since. They installed a  new line at the house, switched me to a 16mb package, sent out idiots  on moto-cys to my house, and all sorts of nonsense. Skype never works  for more than a few minutes and TD never loads all the way - as well as  multiple other sites. They asked me what the IP address was of the  person I was talking too and I asked what is the difference I am calling  landlines. They said ask them anyhow so we can configure your  inter-link. Then I got to thinking, if I am on a business call - what  will the person I am talking to think if I ask them for their ip address  whether it be VOIP or a landline call. 

But their tech-nick is supposed to get it sorted tonight at 10pm.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aging one

I now have the name and number of their number one techie.  The assholes fucked up my whole birthday party.  I should print the letter of complaint I sent the morning of the 9th. But the good guy had it up and running in less than an hour and I was not even there.  Time for the squeeze bro. They need to learn a lesson.

----------


## chitown

Feel free to PM it. The last name you sent over resulted in denials that she worked there.

----------


## chitown

They know me very well - I was down at their main office with a sign in Thai that said TRUE has the worse service and TRUE should really be named UNTRUE. 

That was a few years ago. I got quickly ushered into the top gal's office and the problem was fixed asap. I just do not feel like going through that again.

----------


## Bettyboo

Unlucky Chi, hope it gets sorted out soon...  :Sad: 

It's where you are I suppose. I'm on Rama 2, and get good speeds for whatever it is, about 1000 baht per month.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ That's similar to mine and I live in the bloody jungle!

* Edit - do a proper test to San Francisco as a couple of KMs down the road proves nothing.

----------


## chitown

TRUE internet blows a fat one. 

Is there anyone there that has any idea what they are doing or are they also a bunch of sissies that grew up going to school wearing brown shorts and tall socks? 

What a bunch of turds.  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

I think I will make it my mission to rack up 1000 posts on TD about TRUE. It won't matter as all the supervisor's IQ scores do not equal enough brain power to log on the internet. There English is ridiculous and there Thai is worthless. Hey maybe that's it! Maybe TRUE internet has a bunch of illegal Cambodians and Burmese folks chained up in their office at Fortune Tower.

Should TRUE be called NOT-TRUE.

What a bunch of worthless pinheads.

----------


## chitown

Should an internet package that costs 1500 baht a month take a minute to load a TD thread? Or 5 minutes to get to my GMAIL??

I guess Thailand is worse than Cambodia and Morocco as I have better speeds in those countries than I do with my un - TRUE internet service in Thailand.

----------


## chitown



----------


## Thormaturge

> The saga continues. Of othe children was supposed to be here at 9am. Alas, it is 10:21 right now and he has not turned up.


True visions technicians were due to visit my apartment at 3pm and turned up at 9pm then spend 45 minutes faffing about before leaving, having achieved nothing.

I no longer subscribe to their service.

Now the internet service in our office is abysmal.  I've had enough of this company and am looking at alternatives for our internet connection.

----------


## Thormaturge

or...



or even..

----------


## kingwilly

> *There* English is ridiculous and *there* Thai is worthless.


Sorry Chi, but harangueing someone about their English ability and including a mistake at the same time is just too funny.

----------


## aging one

> * Edit - do a proper test to San Francisco as a couple of KMs down the road proves nothing.


Bingo, thats how I know if I will kick the crew they sent to my house out.  Chi I just got your pm. My guy is just a technician but a damn good one. Will he do? No management at all.  I hope he does not get pissed off if I give his personal number out. But what the hell if you want it.

----------


## kingwilly

great.  :Sad:

----------


## Spin

We fucked TOT off and got in 3BB, they have been throwing up DSLAMS all over the place, keep an eye out for one near you......thye look like this and normally have 3bb promotion posters nearby. They run a new cable to your property from the cabinet and there is no telephone service included. Internet only.



590 Baht per month for 6 mb service which gets you, errr, difficult to believe but......




Fuck TOT!  :Smile:

----------


## Nokturnal

^ Our new place has no access to TRUE apparently because all of the lines available from true are "taken" So I have been trying to find an opinion on 3BB since it is available here and you,Sir have just provided one! Thank you! Green for you. :Smile:

----------


## Nokturnal

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> *There* English is ridiculous and *there* Thai is worthless.
> 
> 
> Sorry Chi, but harangueing someone about their English ability and including a mistake at the same time is just too funny.


I thought the same, Although the grammar nazi's are pathetic.....This is no such post but quite funny!

----------


## chitown

It took me 20 minutes for us to post this message.

BTW, I got a hold of your boy AO. He can't get it done.

----------


## chitown

For utter disappointment and an overall unpleasant experience surfing the internet choose http://www.asianet.co.th
https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/92...al-person.html (A Review Of TRUE Internet Thailand by a normal person)
The biggest joke on their site 
Credible - Building credibility through excellent service experience.
                       Caring - Paying due attention to customer needs with responsible after-sales services.

----------


## alwarner

Couldn't get True or 3BB here so had to go with TOT who i know v. little about - happy so far.  doing everything  need.  390b for the first 2 months and then 590 per month 6mb/512k



top one thai serve, bottom one USA

----------


## Bogon

^ What a bummer.

Your Upload Speed has decresed by 21 kbps!  :Smile: 


Those screen shots above tell you all about the Thai interweb service thingy...

----------


## alwarner

yeah - weird.  what does that mean in real terms?

----------


## English Noodles

> Now there is some gal at True that thinks she Hi-So, but she is just another noodle slurping do nothing.


Hey, I'm popular with the ladies. What can I say? :Smile:

----------


## chitown

The idiots at True internet in Thailand have passed the hot potato for months now - "It must be a bad phone line, it is the modem, it must be skype, teakdoor (and other sites) must be on a bad server, a broken underwater cable in Hong Kong, my computer must have a virus, don't use Firefox no good, do not use Google crome  - no good, yahoo is not good, it is the rainy season, maybe the technician ran the wrong cable, it is ran as a cable and not a phone line, your cable from the modem to the computer must be bad, many farang online surfing porn clogging CAT, farang like to save money and use skype instead of AIS or DTAC mobiles and this clogs the line, it is just the international sites as Thai sites are integrated better, the Thai government monitors everything and this slows TRUE, and on and on and on and on.......  :Sad:

----------


## Latindancer

Jeez, mate ! You're still having problems ? I sympathize. I don't know a huge amount about computers, but have learnt a few hard lessons about problem-solving by fixing cars, which have multiple systems that can go wrong and cause chain reactions.
If you want something done, often you have to do it yourself, or at least be a major contributor without there being "too many cooks". So you may like to take a hard look at the problem-solving process itself.
Take a BIG breath. Have a good sigh. Then start from basic principles. You need to discount various things right from basic stuff. Have you used your computer from a completely different place and internet connection ? It takes a fair bit of humility to even admit to yourself that your own computer may be the problem, or part of it.
However you HAVE to do this first if you are to be methodical. Then it can be safely crossed off the list. Then work your way through other possible causes, starting with the most basic and obvious.
Of course you will have checked some of these before, but you need to do them AGAIN if there is any doubt at all that these things may contribute.

If there is one thing I have learned about problem-solving, it is that we assume things which later turn out to be incorrect assumptions. When you have an entrenched problem, you need to go back to basics and be ABSOLUTELY, 100% sure about something before you can cross it off the list. So many times I have been "sort of" sure, crossed something off the list, and then followed red herrings.

Having said that, as there are quite a few people who get good connectivity from True (I am one.....in Bangkok, on the cheapest plan and getting 5 or 6 MB download speed ), you can safely assume that things like "too many farangs downloading porn" are red herrings. Though having said THAT, I don't know what the connectivity is like for other people in your area connected to True.
What do other local people say about their connectivity ? I myself HAD to get a line in because the previous connection ( a wireless dongle) got so slow it was freezing up......about 2kb/sec. I believe the reason actually was that mobile phones use the same connection/tower and get precedence. But a line in should not get that problem. Mine doesn't.
And so.......how DOES your computer perform when you physically take it elsewhere and hook it up to a different connection which is currently being used and is a fast one ? What if the problem was your computer ? One's ego never wants to think of that possibility, but you have to just suppress that if you are going to be completely objective. Just take the thing away.....even to an internet cafe if necessary.....and hook it up & test. Take your modem and use it, then use someone else's. Then move on to the next possible problem up the line....
Create a linear list of possibilities in order of likelihood and cross em off methodically. What else are can you do ?

----------


## aging one

> BTW, I got a hold of your boy AO. He can't get it done.


sorry about that Chi, as he did wonders for me.

----------


## Bangyai

.

Also with 3BB. Was 6.16 an hour ago. Never had any problems with the service although they sometimes fuck up the billing and then get baffled by their own bullshit trying to explain it. 590 a month

----------


## chitown

When I had it checked for viruses they had it on their internet connection and it was tops. All this started one night around midnight when I was on a skype call. The internet light on the modem went off and I lost my call. I could not get logged back in. The wife called TRUE and they said they were doing some upgrading to the network and it would be back on around 4am. It has never worked right since. Now they are suggesting I get their 5,000 baht a month business package.  :rofl: 






> Jeez, mate ! You're still having problems ? I sympathize. I don't know a huge amount about computers, but have learnt a few hard lessons about problem-solving by fixing cars, which have multiple systems that can go wrong and cause chain reactions.
> If you want something done, often you have to do it yourself, or at least be a major contributor without there being "too many cooks". So you may like to take a hard look at the problem-solving process itself.
> Take a BIG breath. Have a good sigh. Then start from basic principles. You need to discount various things right from basic stuff. Have you used your computer from a completely different place and internet connection ? It takes a fair bit of humility to even admit to yourself that your own computer may be the problem, or part of it.
> However you HAVE to do this first if you are to be methodical. Then it can be safely crossed off the list. Then work your way through other possible causes, starting with the most basic and obvious.
> Of course you will have checked some of these before, but you need to do them AGAIN if there is any doubt at all that these things may contribute.
> 
> If there is one thing I have learned about problem-solving, it is that we assume things which later turn out to be incorrect assumptions. When you have an entrenched problem, you need to go back to basics and be ABSOLUTELY, 100% sure about something before you can cross it off the list. So many times I have been "sort of" sure, crossed something off the list, and then followed red herrings.
> 
> Having said that, as there are quite a few people who get good connectivity from True (I am one.....in Bangkok, on the cheapest plan and getting 5 or 6 MB download speed ), you can safely assume that things like "too many farangs downloading porn" are red herrings. Though having said THAT, I don't know what the connectivity is like for other people in your area connected to True.
> ...

----------


## chitown

BTW I am not flipped out or losing it, although I think if I blew my lid I would feel better.

The best thing is that this thread is on page 1 of google when you search for TRUE!  ::chitown::

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> BTW, I got a hold of your boy AO. He can't get it done.
> 
> 
> sorry about that Chi, as he did wonders for me.


No worries at all!!  :bananaman:

----------


## Latindancer

It does sound like the True technicians stuffed up something. But logic would dictate that other people in your area would have the same problem........unless it's a connection really close....
Did you substitute the modem for another, temporarily ? Sorry to ask the very obvious.

----------


## chitown

I have been given 5 different modems.

I am told that only a few other folks have the same internet package that I have. 

I have also been told that they get complaints all day long from all over BKK about their service and was told by more than one tech that all internet providers in Thailand "no good, no good"

----------


## Bettyboo

My True problem this week:

We have had a good 6mb connection for the 18 months we've lived here - no problems. Last week, we foolishly decided to upgrade to a 10mb connection (can be increased to 100mb upon demand). So, they come round install some cabling and a new modem then go (missus has signed the docket...). It doesn't work.

Missus calls them back numerous times over 5 days, 3 routers and some cabling are changed, still doesn't work, never worked...

The missus goes to the shop at Central and tells 'em to put us back on the old service, to which they reply that we'll need to pay 2000 baht for breaking the one year contract... The missus argues with them all day: 'but it never worked', 'but you signed the docket, so you must pay', 'but it never worked', 't but the computer says you must pay 2000 baht'...

In the end the missus gets a bit bored of this (after several hours arguing the toss) and says fine, I will give you 2,000 baht, but you are losing a customer of 7 years (we had them at the old place too), and I will never be coming back to True, and don't forget to send the engineers round to my house to tidy up all the cabling, fill in the cable holes, etc. True don't like that, the manager says that they will have to have a meeting... But they will sort it out for her the next day.

The next day, they don't call, so she calls them and they say that they will send an engineer round to fix the new system (5th or 6th time... it hasn't worked once...), she tells them not to bother. They say she must pay 2000 baht fee for breaking the contract.

Missus gets on to some special complaints department, very angry by this time, and explains the situation. They say they'll get the old system put back in within a few days (not happened yet, but we live in hope...). [I'm using my mobile phone, at the moment, and it's much better than the 10mb-100mb cable package...]

The missus just popped to the same True shop to take the router back (she went shopping anyways), and they say, you have to give them credit for the humour here, that she must pay 5 days fee for the new package... she informs them that it never worked and that the enginner changed the router 3 times and made numerous trips around, that she has spoken to somebody higher and there should be no fees, just put the old package back on. True says: 'yes, the computer shows that you shouldn't be charged the 2000 baht fee for canceling the service, but you have daily fees for each days of the install (which never worked) - obviously we won't be paying that either, but it is quite funny that they asked for it...

True.

----------


## chitown

That sounds about right. We have had numerous promises of we will call you right back, we will call you tomorrow - never happens. Also several times the TRUE internet tech - know - nothings were supposes to come over and never showed.

There is one retard working there - her name is Tippayada. My wife got upset with her because she never called when she said she would and ever time my wife asks her a question, she does not answer or there are long pauses and then she changes the subject. My missus told her I never want to talk to you again. Either you are dumb or we do not speak the same language. Do you speak Thai or are you Cambodian or maybe Burmese. Tippayada never answered her so we must assume she is not Thai maybe?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ they are not big on answering the phone, answering questions or calling back. 

But, as you no doubt know full well (and poor old Simon will find out yet again with his two new resorts, lunatic...) our good ole Thai ladies are insane and will not let it go, our missuses will win in the end... A Thai missus with a farang husband is quite a force for these companies to deal with... Many of the coompanies have learnt to give up quickly and just provide a fair service, but it seems that True are a bit slow on the knowledge take-up...

----------


## chitown

I would not want to be on the receiving end of one of Mrs. Chi's complaining rants. She lived in the West and is not going to crawl up wai-ing to these fools like some servant. She is Thai in all the right ways, but she has taken all all the right farang attributes up as well. It is a lovely mix of East and West.  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

Good grief ! It's far worse than I thought (hair-ripping-out smiley).
I think the long silences are the girl looking at stuff on her screen.....I get rather frustrated with one of my acquaintances about this. I can pretty quickly when tell he's doing it..
I shall forward a link to this thread to a friend in Australia who thinks she had a nightmare getting the net connected. Little does she know.....

----------


## chitown

The long pauses are a distraction caused by the two brain cells in her head fighting for space.

----------


## Moonraker

Have they told you that it all works fine yet when it clearly doesn't? They did that to me.

I was once trying bbc.com, skysports.com, cnn.com and thaivisa but none worked. True told me that my internet connection is fine, but none of those sites were working. In fact no site I tried worked. That was the day I almost started to believe I could physically crawl down the telephone line to beat the shit out of the person on the other end. 

I have since switched to 3BB. They have their moments, but on the whole pretty good.

----------


## chitown

They suggested I switch to some business package that they promise is loads better  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , however I must produce documentation that I have a company. 

I bet they have company documentation, but in my eyes they are not a real   company - they are a sham at best. Yes TRUE Internet - the collective IQ's of all their employees are lower than my internet speed.

----------


## aging one

Chi, my guy did tell me one thing. Dont use a router from True, go get your own as I had done theirs are shit. Zxzel or something like that is what I use. I will check it exactly when I go home.  That is his exact quote.

----------


## Latindancer

True gave me a ZyXel router when I connected a few months ago. Must have got too many complaints about the old ones.

----------


## chitown

> Chi, my guy did tell me one thing. Dont use a router from True, go get your own as I had done theirs are shit. Zxzel or something like that is what I use. I will check it exactly when I go home.  That is his exact quote.


Funny you should mention that. I was told by the guy that brought over our Zxzel router "Its a gooood, berry, berry gooood, nummer 1"   :rofl:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I had a Zyxel router and it was shit.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

I am off to Silom for a pizza at the Madrid.  :Yumyum: 

I can pick a new router up whilst I am there.

Any router recommendations from you fellas?  ::chitown::

----------


## Wallalai

3BB 9Mb/1Mb  San Pa Tong  <100bahts/month

Not that bad.  :Wink: 


Bkk Thailand





Basel Switzerland

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Can't really grumble for 590 baht a month


I use a portable modum that uses the phone line. I use Detac. Other than being about 4 times faster than dial up, I rarely have any problems. It cost me 800 baht a month for unli :cmn: mited.

----------


## ralphlsasser

I am going to put cable in my house. Could someone please answer a few questions? I would appreciate it.
1) Is True and UBC the same company?
2) In your opinion, which one is best?
3) Which one has the most American channels?
4) Obviously, which one is cheaper?
Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> 
> Chi, my guy did tell me one thing. Dont use a router from True, go get your own as I had done theirs are shit. Zxzel or something like that is what I use. I will check it exactly when I go home. That is his exact quote.
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention that. I was told by the guy that brought over our Zxzel router "Its a gooood, berry, berry gooood, nummer 1"


 :smiley laughing:  Did he say wowuter?

----------


## mobs00

My international internet connections are shit but take a look at this:




Impossible.

----------


## aging one

UBC changed its name to True Visions, all the other questions are now moot. Different packages at different prices. From about 600 a month for the minimum up to 2000 for the most.  Fair amount of American shows but lots of repeats.  I am watching the Kennedy's now.  

here is the website, but damned if I can figure out how to get it in English. There used to be an icon to click.
TrueVisions - Packages

----------


## Boon Mee

> UBC changed its name to True Visions, all the other questions are now moot. Different packages at different prices. From about 600 a month for the minimum up to 2000 for the most.  Fair amount of American shows put lots of repeats.  I am watching the Kennedy's now.  
> 
> here is the website, but damned if I can figure out how to get it in English. There used to be an icon to click.
> TrueVisions - Packages


It's a terrible website!  Easier to call them up as Customer Service people speak very good English.  If you are a subcriber, you can receive their TV Guide magazine in the mail every month.

----------


## aging one

> It's a terrible website! Easier to call them up as Customer Service people speak very good English. If you are a subcriber, you can receive their TV Guide magazine in the mail every month.


That thing is 99% Thai as well. :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

I'm on the internet thru TOT.  They erected a small dish on a pole pointed at a repeater about 3km away which in turn receives its signal from the closest sizable city - Samchuk.  I'm paying some 800 baht per month for a promised 7-8 mps but in reality it's closer to 5.  Had them come out again to see if we can get the promised speed and they strung up guy-wires to hold the antenna more securely but the speed has not materialized.

----------


## aging one

Love to see a picture of that. 5 should be okay but how much on the upload. Thats what always gets me the most angry. I want streaming video. Now I get .66 up to just over 1 on off peak times. Enough but just enough.   I use Veetle for my fix on American comedy and Cops.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> 1) Is True and UBC the same company?


Yes.




> 2) In your opinion, which one is best?


They are 'both' bad; the internet company and the cable tv company.




> 3) Which one has the most American channels?


You won't make many friends with questions like this... Unless, you are asking, so that you can avoid the utter shite that is American tv... Do you like Fox? You can get it on some much cheaper Bkk cable companies.  :Smile: 




> 4) Obviously, which one is cheaper?


They are both very expensive for what they offer...




> Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


Avoid them.

I had the cable tv for years, in various locations, then eventually got fed-up for paying over the odds for a shite service, and ditched it. Never looked back...

If you're in Bangkok get 3BB internet, if not then in many rural areas true is the best option. The main problem is that they are utter morons. Their salespeople are knownothing morons, their service centre staff are utter morons (though, to be fair I have come across several good guys on the internet service lines; speaking good English and helping to quickly resolve s/w issues), but the bestest morons by far are their so called 'service technicians' and 'installation' engineers; you can have weeks of fun watching these guys fuk up...

----------


## aging one

> If you're in Bangkok get 3BB internet, if not then in many rural areas true is the best option. The main problem is that they are utter morons. Their salespeople are knownothing morons, their service centre staff are utter morons (though, to be fair I have come across several good guys on the internet service lines; speaking good English and helping to quickly resolve s/w issues), but the bestest morons by far are their so called 'service technicians' and 'installation' engineers; you can have weeks of fun watching these guys fuk up...


Up to their agreed, but at least if you really demand it western style you get service. I feel sorry for Chi for what he wants they cant provide. But they have him an option at 5 thousand a baht a month. For running a business from Thailand that seems cheap enough. And if you are making enough Chi, you can probably deduct it from your taxes.  :Smile:

----------


## ralphlsasser

Thanks to you all for your advice and comments.

----------


## Bettyboo

> but at least if you really demand it western style you get service.


If you really hassle true internet then it usually works out okay in the end, I agree. But it's a right palarrrrrva getting there.

As I wrote last week, I've spent 10 days or so trying a new service (which never worked, even though several 'engineers' said, "right, missus, everything's working fine, cheerio...") then getting the old one back... Got the bill yesterday for the old service that never worked... that'll give the missus something to be getting on with today...

----------


## Boon Mee

> Love to see a picture of that. 5 should be okay but how much on the upload. Thats what always gets me the most angry. I want streaming video. Now I get .66 up to just over 1 on off peak times. Enough but just enough.   I use Veetle for my fix on American comedy and Cops.




Right now getting 5 down and 1.1 up.  Not real fast but I don't upload too much.

----------


## Bettyboo

Houston, we have lift off...

----------


## aging one

> Right now getting 5 down and 1.1 up. Not real fast but I don't upload too much.


thats great, really really fast for here. You are in the boonies of Suphan right?  Thanks for that as well.

The damn thing looks just like what IBC, which became UBC which became True Visions started with 20 years ago!!!

----------


## chitown

TRUE is screwing again today. 

Also I got a w3.mict.go.th warning going to TD and a few other international sites

----------


## harrybarracuda

> TRUE is screwing again today. 
> 
> Also I got a w3.mict.go.th warning going to TD and a few other international sites


I'm not surprised, it's a bit fucking dodgy.

----------


## aging one

Yup we had a power outage last night and my router is now not working. It shows a signal through the Lan cable to the main computer but nothing in the house will come up.  I have called my guy and am awaiting his call back.  I will keep you guys informed. This is a "True" test.

----------


## chitown

Last night, when my wife called TRUE there was a recorded announcement saying that TRUE was having technical problems in most parts of the country. 

She got a live person after a few minutes and the head technical guy said it must be our phone line. My wife mentioned that TRUE was having problems in many areas and he denied it. She told him what the recorded message said and he said he had not heard of any problems.  :Haha:

----------


## aging one

sounds just about right. He said he would get back to me. The wife got the recorded message last night. the idiot she spoke to this morning said our router is broken.  the guy I called is the only one I will let in my house. Could be a few days but I hope not.

----------


## chitown

I was wondering who gave the order to put the recorded message on their phone system? And the head technical guy had know idea there were reported problems?  :Aargh4: 

I can see the board room talk - 

Somchai: "Let's put a message on our phone system saying the whole country is experiencing problems. That way the lemmings will just hang up and we won't have to deal with them"

Watpen: "But we are not experiencing any problems as our service is always like this. This is normal"

Somchai: Yes but it will free up our customer service staff so they can get some sleep or pop out and visit their gik. Life is meant to be nothing but fun and games." 

Watpen: "Great idea Khunpoochai!!!"

----------


## aging one

To make a short story long. I left for work and called my guy at 8am he said he would straighten every thing out by the end of the day and call him when I got home if it did not work. I told him I would be home at 1:30 as we are closing down classes for uni finals.  After dropping off the kids my wife decided to come home and call True to find out why last night they said they had a system problem, and why this morning she was told our router was the problem. She spent two hours with technical support trying to fix it only to be told, buy a new router. She called me and for once listened when I told her that Khun adfjajfalj  was coming to fix it. So she would not buy a new router today.

At 1:30 I got home and it was still fucked, but could connect to google via wireless from my laptop I brought home from work. But only google could go no where else. I called adfjlajdakj again and said can you come?   He was teaching technicians and said he would be here at 3pm, he arrived 8 minutes late. 

Within 5 minutes he was able to detect the router was fine, we had signal from router to computer but no signal to router. Luckily my "exchange" box is the term they use is close by in my muban. He sent his second to check it. It was bad but they had a phone call and I could tell in my limited Thai that the technician was concerned if he should use copper or fibre cable to fix it. My guy became heated and said just fix it so I can see if that is the problem.  It was. Soon it was up and running. But not quite right. Some pages with US servers like here and speakeasy.net which I use for speed checks were quite slow.  

I had to leave to pick up the kids and he took off to another job at Talat Rangsit. But said if it was not perfect in 48 hours to call him.  I got back home 45 minutes later and it was all perfect. Faster than before. 
As I set out on my  balcony having a smoke and a beer it hit me, he went and checked the under guys job before he went to Rangsit. I rang him and joked him and asked if he did?  Of course the under had done it the wrong way, and he fixed it at the "exchange" in 3 minutes on was on his way.

This one guy keeps me going with this shit company.  Just got my bill today, and they expect me to pay as always one month in advance.  Check your Bills they are always like that.

So Chi, am am sorry for you, he cant help in Suphan, but he does sympathise with you. 

Over and out.

----------


## chitown

My highest speed in the last 24 hours - a 10MB package  :Confused: 

.06 MBPS Download

.56 MGPS Upload.

Not that is rocking!!!!  :mid:

----------


## chitown



----------


## chitown

TRUE has advised me that they will be sending one of their Muppets out tomorrow. That is about the 8th visit with ZERO results.

----------


## chitown

It is up and down.

I just tested it and the upload shows 1.78 MBPS. The download is .99 MBPS

----------


## chitown

> UBC changed its name to True Visions,


Should be Untrue visions. They are just as bad. I was eating a delicious burrito today enjoying watching the Ali - Joe Frasier movie. The fight in Manilla was about to begin and the screen went black followed by a message saying they were experiencing difficulties and the program would return shortly. I missed the fight as the movie was over when service returned!  :Sad:

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> 
> UBC changed its name to True Visions,
> 
> 
> Should be Untrue visions. They are just as bad. I was eating a delicious burrito today enjoying watching the Ali - Joe Frasier movie. The fight in Manilla was about to begin and the screen went black followed by a message saying they were experiencing difficulties and the program would return shortly. I missed the fight as the movie was over when service returned!


Thats because they failed to pay into the *pay per view*

----------


## chitown

So TRUE internet sends out some pimple faced ignoramus. This idiot fools around with my router for about and hour. He exits my office to leave and tells my wife "You have low sapeeeed."

Low speed you say? Really? Thanks for the revelation. 

Would I have rang these idiots up if I my speed was fast?

If I was not so angry or if it was happening to someone else, this might be slightly funny. 

This country has to be the most frustrating place on the planet.  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

I think I will spend 4 or 4 hours a day posting a day on this thread so it will on page one of Google when anyone searches for True internet Thailand. I think everyone in the world show know that the worst internet service is not found in Oman or Kenya, but rather found in the heart of the Land of Smiles - True internet Thailand.

----------


## chitown

Wait, I have to go now. This idiot called the main off at True internet Thailand and was informed that these days they are having massive amounts of trouble with the router made by Zyxel. 

Now True internet Thailand never realized that the router they exclusive distribute to their customers is horrible until 2 minutes ago. 

I am going to log off so spotty boy can connect a new router.

Stay tuned for this live broadcast of idiots on parade at True internet Thailand.

----------


## FailSafe

> I missed the fight


Ali won. :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Sounds awful Chi, by the way my router is D link not zxel or what ever it is.  Just wish we could find a guy with a brain for you. As I said only one True technician is allowed in my house.  I dont call true, I deal with him directly.

----------


## chitown

This spotty kid has to have an IQ of a piece of parsley.

This is going on four months of major problems with my True internet of Thailand service.

Are these potato heads just realizing that the router they exclusively hand out are no good? 

Just today a light bulb appeared over some idiots head and said the router made by Zyxel is crap? I assume they are still handing this crap out to their new customers that sign up for True internet of Thailand? 

I think, if the truth be know, is that the bozos at true internet of Thailand do not know how to tell the truth. I think it is a lie to save face. Let's blame it on the router so True and their clowns do not lose face. 

If I was a True worker, I would resign. The difference is I have integrity and could not work for a company that has no integrity. The employees at True internet of Thailand are more than happy to work (I use the term "work" loosely - lazy bafoons) there as long as they can get their hands on a few thousand baht to buy somtum and alcohol each month.

----------


## chitown

> Sounds awful Chi, by the way my router is D link not zxel or what ever it is.  Just wish we could find a guy with a brain for you. As I said only one True technician is allowed in my house.  I dont call true, I deal with him directly.


They just gave me one "N Link"  ::chitown::

----------


## aging one

best of luck bro.

Here think of something wonderful instead of True shit!!

----------


## lom

> Just today a light bulb appeared over some idiots head and said the router made by Zyxel is crap?


They had 3 difficult to solve cases yesterday and a Zyxel router was the common denominator - he drew a conclusion from that.  :Smile: 

I have a whole bunch of different routers and modems collected over the years, Zyxel, SMC, D-Link, and then some not-so-known-brands.
I've now got the very old Zyxels on both of my ADSL lines cause they are the only modem/routers that can uphold the connection during heavy rain and storms - all the other brands do lots of disconnects when the outdoor boxes and cable splices get wet or the cable starts to swing during storms.

----------


## ThaiingDutchman

> or...
> 
> 
> 
> or even..


What package you have? Are you in Pattay?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ He is in Bangkok mate

This is mine in Cha Am

----------


## Bettyboo

> I've now got the very old Zyxels on both of my ADSL lines


Same here, the little flat digibox shapped one. The new standing up looking ones are crap.

One Somchai told the missus that True have problems with quality control on these modems, too many failures, so to fix the problem they decreased the % checked - only 20 in every batch of 100 are checked, and the failure rate is pretty high, so Mr Somchai said. But, he was/is a True technician of some sort, so he probably isn't a reliable source of info...

Chitown, some good posts, mate. I'd like to green ya, but out of ammo - chin up, it's character building!

----------


## Phuketrichard

I live in Phuket and use BBB which is the worst I am told but still plenty fast enugh for video skype with the stetes.

just now got 171 kb/s down and 132 kb.s up at  Speed Test : upload and download | DSLReports.com, ISP Information
Do not use the adsl or speedtest2.com as they cache Thailand and speeds can  be 5 times faster
using the adsl site I got  6,166kb/s down and 523 up  adslthailand.com Speed Test

----------


## chitown

What would be some key words that some poor farang would Google to get a review on True internet? 

Is true internet any good?

Reviews of internet providers in Thailand?

Which internet company in Thailand is best?

Or would the poor guy see a True internet commercial or advertisement promising lightening fast service, 3g etc and run down and sign up?

----------


## Wallalai

> I live in Phuket and use BBB which is the worst I am told but still plenty fast enugh for video skype with the stetes.
> 
> just now got 171 kb/s down and 132 kb.s up at  Speed Test : upload and download | DSLReports.com, ISP Information
> Do not use the adsl or speedtest2.com as they cache Thailand and speeds can  be 5 times faster
> using the adsl site I got  6,166kb/s down and 523 up  adslthailand.com Speed Test


Your website for testing the DL/UL speed is pure crap. I jut tested the flash version and it report DL speed at 64 Kb/s and UL at 449Kb/s. It's a joke, I've downloaded movies on torrent trackers at more than 700Kb/s this afternoon. While downloading games from Steam.

I'm on 3BB 9M/1M and I can only say that it works like a charm: speed, reliability, and for less than 1000 baths a month I cannot complain.

As soon as something is wrong I go to the office in San Pa Tong and they are very happy to inform or help me.

----------


## Phuketrichard

OK;
i guess u know more than the experts,
congrads on that

Customers Reporting Internet Speeds in Phuket - KhunWoody.com

----------


## chitown

Knock on wood - I can't believe that True has been "OK" the last 2 days with a flood disaster at hand when they can't get it right under normal conditions.  :Dunno:

----------


## CaptainNemo

Can't you pay more and get satellite internet or something?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Yesterday when we arrived home, there was a nice young lady giving out leaflets. She started talking to me and the Midget about her excellent promotion on an internet service. I took her leaflet, saw 'True' written on it and handed it back laughing.

No fucking way would I let those monkeys near my internet.

----------


## chitown

> Yesterday when we arrived home, there was a nice young lady giving out leaflets. She started talking to me and the Midget about her excellent promotion on an internet service. I took her leaflet, saw 'True' written on it and handed it back laughing.
> 
> No fucking way would I let those monkeys near my internet.


They are real confident in their brand when it is time to sell you. But the truth is, they know nothing about nothing!!

----------


## chitown

The TRUE Internet Thailand preemies have been to my house almost a dozen times. They have given us 5 or 6 routers and all of them have had problems. They have replaced wires, connectors and anal probed the neighborhood internet box. Nothing is better. I have asked them if the staff at TRUE internet know anything about internet besides facebook, teenie and Hi-5 and they jsut look at me. I think that means know. 

I noticed one thing that all the TRUE Move internet tech staff that come to my house have in common. They all like to dig their noses and none of them can fix the problem. They just sulk in silence when they can't fix the problem and then slip out and whisper on their mobile. I am not sure if they are talking to their gay lover or a fellow TRUE internet idiot. Maybe they are talking about what noodle shop is best in the area. I know one thing, they certainly do not know how to fix the problem. 

I am a bit of a wise guy, so I asked one of these TRUE Internet buffoons how much he makes a month. 15,000 baht he tells me. Really I reply, they pay that much for people that have no idea what they are doing? TRUE certainly is a generous company.

----------


## chitown

Can anyone tell me if they see my review of True internet on page 1 of Google. I have seen it on page 1 one week and then page two the next week. 

I will send a green to anyone that posts here in this thread using key words to get me to the top of page 1 of google for the google search True Internet Thailand.

They should consider renaming the name of True Internet to Untrue Internet.

----------


## chitown

I see the number 2 spot on page 1 of google has this - _True Internet_ is the ISP arm of _Thailand's_ premier communication company

I know Thais lie an awful lot, but really how can they use the word premier in the same sentence as True Internet without laughing.

----------


## chitown

_True Internet_ is the ISP arm of _Thailand's_ premier communication company

What other slogans around Thailand match this one??

Thailand's pristine beaches.....

Thailand's world class airport....

Smooth as Silk...

The land of smiles.....

 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Carrabow

> They just sulk in silence when they can't fix the problem and then slip out and whisper on their mobile. I am not sure if they are talking to their gay lover or a fellow TRUE internet idiot. .


They are secretly talking to Butterfly to get live tech updates...

Clear the Reg data!

----------


## chitown

Thaivisa.com...where freedom of speech is king......

Bwahahahahaha

----------


## chitown

You hansum man........  ::chitown:: 

Pizza restaurant....Sorry we are out of cheese

----------


## chitown

Here is another advertising gem for True internet -

_True_ Privilege and Mango Tango make you feel fresh with Mango Summer Set 

And yet another....

 Live  your life chocolately during the month of love with sweet and warm  ingredients specially designed by True Privilege and Chocolate Fact.  Get a free cup of drink when ordering a cup of gourmet chocolate drink from today until 30 April 2010

----------


## chitown

Of course neither of those cutesy promotions have anything to do with internet or communications. But it sounds good to them. They like to put the word chocolate into an ad. I guess the Thais see that and bingo!!! A sale!!

----------


## chitown

Reliable high speed internet is not the main issue for TRUE Internet. They are not worried about actually providing great service. it is better to have a pic of some Thai girl with braces holding a stuffed animal flashing the victory sign. Now that will sell internet packages. Packages that do not work, but that is not the issue. The girl looks cute and is probably relocated to one of the higher ups at True internet. They no doubt got her set up for the photo shoot with hopes that she could move on to bigger and better things - like a small role in a Thai soap opera or maybe even a channel 3 news reporter.

----------


## chitown

Now I am back on page 1 of google somewhere in the middle when I do a search for the following - true internet thailand 

How does google really work? Is it that fast???  ::chitown::

----------


## chitown

Actually not.  :Sad: 

But it will be fun trying to get this thread up to page 1 in google ratings for searches pertaining to True internet Thailand.

----------


## chitown

The best thing one of those pimple faced True Internet techies told me was to hold the cable going into the router tight to get a better connection. How much is the fine for slapping someone in Thailand? If I told the judge the slappee was a technician for TRUE internet would he fine me or pay me a reward???  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

I guess I should not complain. True internet has given me either free service for the month or a heavily discounted charge since August. Do not worry, we won't charge you becasue we can't fix the problem. 

Would you say that last sentence to a customer of your business?????? 

Another good one was the TRUE Internet techie told me has BBB internet at his house. When I asked why he just grinned and went back to picking his nostrils. 

I know everyone picks their nose, but don't most normal people do it in private? Or maybe whilst they are driving? Certainly not when they are at work staring at a customers computer. Maybe he is leaving boogers on my keyboard??  :Smile:

----------


## singledollarbaby

Good for me. 

iPhone 4s - 3G - used as a modem with my computer

If I need something, I contact Chat online Support. It's quick, easy, they speak perfect English and get everything done.

----------


## FailSafe

I have been having a problem with my TOT service- it turns out that somehow (since I have a WiFi set-up and use different computers at the same time) two different IP addresses are registered on my line, causing a conflict and slowing the internet speed down to a crawl.

If by some coincidence you have the same problem, it can't be fixed at your house- your ISP has to clear your line from their end (which is no big deal)- it took forever to figure this out (until I finally spoke to a tech that had a brain), but now that I know the cause, if it happens again I can at least tell the clueless tech what to do when I call the helpline.

----------


## chitown

The True internet moronic staff has put me on hold several times to "reset" me over the last few months. I was not sure if they were actually doing anything or jsut popping out for some rice and curry.  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

It only takes a them a couple of minutes- I would imagine that they probably did reset your line- you must have some other issue.

ADSL problems suck moose cock.

----------


## chitown

it is running like a jet engine this morning.  :Confused: 

I am not sure what it looks like down at True, but could it possibly be that some lazy, good for nothing True Internet security guard fell asleep in the room the rats run on the conveyor belt? Maybe he was drinking on the job and his bottle of whiskey fell in the spokes of one of the wheels the rats run on?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

True was down for me for most of last night. It only came back at about 1am and now I'm late for work.

----------


## chitown

> True was down for me for most of last night. It only came back at about 1am and now I'm late for work.


It was a real mess. They said there were no problems and it was my {new} router that they brought to me last Friday.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chitown

Yummmm, yummmmm comfort food!  :Yumyum: 

This would make for a nice breakfast at the moment .... T.I.T.   :Sad: 





> best of luck bro.
> 
> Here think of something wonderful instead of True shit!!

----------


## aging one

They have been messing with me as well. The whole system was out from Oct 25th until Dec 1st in my area of Don Muang yet they tried to charge me for that time. 

In fact they were quite insistent that it was my duty to pay. It was not until I sent them a copy of my message from the Bangkok Post they finally relented and gave me credit. Dear Mr. xkdks  We are extremely sorry we were unable to deliver your paper from Oct 14 until the 10th of December due to the flooding. We have credited your account for these dates. If you have any questions or suggestions please call Khun JDOSJFOS on 202020202020,  Thank you. 

Idiots.

----------


## chitown

^ Aside from that, can you whip me a deep dish pizza (exactly as above) in the Aging One Bar and Grill? 

You can charge me whatever!!   :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Chi, nice to see you back. I am going to make up a Chicago deep dish pizza soon, and you will be invited. But I only have a rectangular pan. When the kids were home they went to this joint in Berkeley  Zachary's Chicago Pizza Menu | Oakland, Berkeley, San Ramon California restaurants



    They go for the deep dish. :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Rectangular, circle, triangle pan ...no worries!! I am ready  :bananaman:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> But it will be fun trying to get this thread up to page 1 in google ratings for searches pertaining to True internet Thailand.


When I search for "*True internet Thailand*" I got page 1, #9 - so not bad.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Why are those Deep-Dish Pizzas upside-down?

----------


## aging one

For me this is why.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> But it will be fun trying to get this thread up to page 1 in google ratings for searches pertaining to True internet Thailand.
> 
> 
> When I search for "*True internet Thailand*" I got page 1, #9 - so not bad.


Excellent!!!!  :bananaman:  ::chitown::  :tieme:  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Just an update - it was ok throughout the day, but my TRUE internet service went down the toilet at about midnight.  :Sad: 

What can they being different on the midnight shift other than sleeping? 

True Internet employees  :Stooges: .....

.....True Internet service  :Flush:  .....

....and me  :Aargh4:

----------


## chitown

They came over and told me I need a new modem. I asked them if they brought one with me and they had not. I have to go down to the office and get it myself.  :Sad: 

Speed sucks at the moment  -

----------


## chitown

In country is about the same -

----------


## alwarner



----------


## sabaii sabaii

When I see these speedtest, who has the biggest, I have to get mine out. 




It's how you use it anyhow  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Fuk sake, Al is using a server in Oz too

----------


## sabaii sabaii

This is after turning Utorrent off



Who's Your Daddy ?  :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

> Fuk sake, Al is using a server in Oz too


I've been very happy with TOT since I signed up i August. It's not all rosey mind, they haven't sent me a bill for 2 months so I get the Mrs. to give them a ring yesterday.

"We've been flooded so we haven't been able to send you your bills"
"OK can you send them now?"
"No"
"Can you give us another way of paying"
"No"
"OK, were does this leave us - will you cut the internet off for non paynent"
"Yeah probably, but just give us a ring when we do and we might be able to sort something out"

It's going to be a nightmare isn't it?

----------


## chitown

My internet hangs and my skype sounds like R2D2 when he was mad at C3PO.  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

What is this all about?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

When I use Skype or MSN, I make sure I have all other programs turned off, Chitown

^ Using a server 9000 miles away

----------


## alwarner

> What is this all about?


It's basically a speed test Chi.

You "ping" whichever server you select and the program records the time it takes for the "ping" to get there and back.

----------


## chitown

I keep getting the unable to test packet lost. That is not good.  :Sad:

----------


## alwarner

It's from wiki, but, "
*Causes*

 Packet loss can be caused by a number of factors including signal  degradation over the network medium due to multi-path fading, packet  drop because of channel congestion [1][2], corrupted packets rejected in-transit, faulty networking hardware, faulty network drivers or normal routing routines (such as DSR in ad-hoc networks [3]).
 In addition to this, packet loss probability is also affected by signal-to-noise ratio and distance between the transmitter and receiver."


Packet loss - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Does anyone have "Zone Alarm" on here ?

I got rid of that, and it speeded my PC up no end.

Google it, you will see loads of people slating it

----------


## alwarner

Makes sense given your earlier post re: Skype etc...

*Effects*

 When caused by network problems, lost or dropped packets can result in highly noticeable performance issues or jitter with streaming technologies, voice over IP, online gaming and videoconferencing, and will affect all other network applications to a degree. [4]  However, it is important to note that packet loss does not always  indicate a problem. If the latency and the packet loss at the  destination hop are acceptable then the hops prior to that one don't  matter. [5]

----------


## Marmite the Dog

From the Jungle to the Windy City



Not bad when I know I'm uploading at 0.25Mbs with uTorrent, so I'm getting slightly better than I'm paying for.  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> My internet hangs and my skype sounds like R2D2 when he was mad at C3PO.


Your internet is fine judging by that Chitown

Try this, especially before you open Skype




> InfoHQ.com Answer: Some classic reasons a computer slows down.
> 
> 1. It's possible that your computer may have so many background programs running that there is not enough main memory to run your main programs. All icons in your computer's system tray are background programs using memory. 
> To see and remove all running background programs: 
> a. Press the Ctrl + Alt + Delete keys at the same time. 
> b. Click any program or task except Explorer or Systray. 
> c. Then click End Task. 
> Repeat steps b and c to quit all programs except Explorer and Systray which are necessary components of Microsoft Windows.
> 
> ...

----------


## chitown

Last Friday, I was advised by the TRUE tech that came by the house to get the hottest new ZyXEl router at the TRUE office at the local department store. So on Tuesday I fought traffic to get to the mall and after a bite to eat and a shopping spree conducted by Mrs. Chi, we headed over to the TRUE oiffice. There are two TRUE offices on the same floor so we chose one and went to the computerized queue. I am not sure why it is computerized as they had some soft smooth Asian boy there hitting buttons for everyone. He asked why we were there and the wife told him to exchange our old router for a new one. So poofty boy hits the button, gives us number 7062 and directs us into the zoo waiting area with about 75 Thais milling about. We waited about 45 minutes (because we had 7062 and they were on something like 6454) and they finally called our number. SURPRISE - we were told this is the office for new customers and we had to go to the other office for old customers. Mrs. Chi calmly informed them that the smooth boy was told why we were there and gave us a number and ushered us in for a 45 minute wait. She told her to get off her butt and go get the router for us from office number 2.

15 minutes later we had the router and were on way home. We got it all set up and it seemed to be working fine UNTIL today when it took a crap and quit working. I am back on my D Link and the missus is on the phone like a 50,000 watt blower tuning the TRUE supervisor up. 

TRUE Internet Thailand - a bigger laugh than a Thai soap opera!!!!!

----------


## lom

> When I see these speedtest, who has the biggest, I have to get mine out. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's how you use it anyhow


You've got the same ISP as me..  :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

^How much a month?

----------


## lom

> ^How much a month?


1500 baht, it is CAT's FTH (fiber-to-home) service.
Excellent ping time from Samui to Bkk as you can see, but it was good even when I had ADSL from them (around 30mS). 
No one living in Bkk, regardless of ISP should have a higher ping time than 20mS to the Bkk speedtest server..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ZyXEl


Utter wank.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
> ^How much a month?
> 
> 
> 1500 baht, it is CAT's FTH (fiber-to-home) service.
> Excellent ping time from Samui to Bkk as you can see, but it was good even when I had ADSL from them (around 30mS). 
> No one living in Bkk, regardless of ISP should have a higher ping time than 20mS to the Bkk speedtest server..


I'll have a look at that in the future, don't know if it'll be available here.  Will ask in the CAT shop.

Cheers.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> 
> When I see these speedtest, who has the biggest, I have to get mine out. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's how you use it anyhow 
> ...



Ok use this and post ur results,  Speed Test : upload and download | DSLReports.com, ISP Information

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> ZyXEl
> 
> 
> Utter wank.


 
good for downloading porn then?

----------


## lom

> Ok use this and post ur results, Speed Test : upload and download | DSLReports.com, ISP Information


The servers referred to by DSLReports are not the best ones, they are run by the ISP's and are mainly for testing within their networks.
Speedtest.net is the de facto test standard and here is the result to Chicago.
I get slightly better result to their west coast servers in LA or SF..

----------


## Phuketrichard

not according to Woody in Phuket who is an expert on internet and such ( having written more than a few books)  Customers Reporting Internet Speeds in Phuket - KhunWoody.com


> Starting in June, 2011, we moved the testing over to the     DSLReports.com speed test site, measuring speeds to Los Angeles.  The move     was necessary to minimize the effect of Web caching, a technique that speeds     up internet access in general, but masks the actual international access     speeds.


Using the dsl report will give u a true speed reading.  But if u wish to be lied to  than go for it.....

----------


## aging one

This is what I have had since the floods I pay for 9mg and 1mb. This is what I am getting, and have yet to see someone who can fix it. My guy is on holiday.

You can look at the date, today its down to .29.

----------


## Carrabow

At that rate you would be better off with 2 paper cups and a string, AO.

----------


## aging one

what 3 young pups and a ring???? :Smile:

----------


## aging one

my last letter to them.
  Sorry about the screen shot it says 8.1 and .19







View slide show (1)
|


 It is now 6 days and I have not been  contacted.  This is unacceptable being that its Saturday and I am home. I  will not pay the bill for the last week. I have sent you two screen  shots, I have them for all the days we have been in contact here is todays.  Tell me why I should pay when I am billed  for 1mb up.

 I sure do hope to see somebody soon. 

Please feel free to complete customer service satisfaction survey  for improvement at link :http://research.truecorp.co.th:8080/survey/home/choice.jsp?survey=S00007&ID=01029747&Cus=029293858Thank you for trusting True service. 
 It is horrible, has been and will continue to be. Not only the internet,  but TV and telephone service as well. I will be going to Future Park  and BBB tomorrow to see what they say about this.

----------


## Carrabow

You get what you pay for  :Confused:  or you being over charged?

----------


## aging one

getting about 1/6 on the upload of what I pay for. I am just tired of them doing nothing.  I have a guy I can call, but thats after playing this customer service agent. One week and not even a call. Had a new email today, the same cut and paste as you see above.

----------


## chitown

You need to blow up their phone and get a supervisor on the line. I have a "team" of "techniques" (as they call themselves) coming out at 10am tomorrow. I told them if they can't fix the problem, myself and some other farangs and Thais were going to come round this week to their Fortune Tower HQ with picket signs, TV cameras and journalists.

Since I said that they have returned all our calls as well as had one of their top execs call me via his mobile. (Unless that is some more BS from them)

----------


## chitown

Maybe we need to speak to the "Boilermaker" himself, Mr. Purdue University graduate.  :rofl: 

I may see if I can hit the guy up on linkedin

----------


## chitown

These guys in Thailand are really full of themselves. Imagine calling himself Doctor, when all he has is a PHD for crying out loud! He is not some brain surgeon.  :rofl:

----------


## chitown

Let's start hounding them on Facebook! FIX THE INTERNET!!!

----------


## chitown

Here is one of their experts!!! 
How can they use that label with a straight face!  :rofl: 


*                                                       Arthayuth Boonruengrod                                                                       * 

                                                         Engineering Expert @ True Move                 
                             Location                               	      Thailand              	                          Industry                  Telecommunications            - More than 6 years experience on management level and 13 years experience on Networking Architecture and Implementation such as
    - IP Networking on service provider market (ISP and Broadband),
    - IP Networking Enterprise network,
    - Data Mobile Network & Charging System,
    - Core Mobile & Fixed Line NGN Networking

----------


## chitown

*Fix the problem!*

----------


## chitown

Amazing Thailand!

----------


## chitown

Fix the TRUE INTERNET!!!!

----------


## Carrabow

What did they do? Plug the router back in?  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

True are simply LIARS!!!  When you pay for 9mg down and 1mb down it cant be delivered unless you subscribe to an expensive ASDL package.  They are simply Liars and cheaters. If you live around where there are many true subscribers they cant maintain the speed.  

It is time to start at their headquarters and on facebook.  time to fuck them over. My max is now 512 on the upload.

But to get that max now the tech put in a TRUE corporate account number user name and password. He was scared I might go crazy if I did not have the capability to get the NFL Championship with the Niners on Monday am early.

So now to make my computer run faster here I have a downgraded package. 5bmb down and .512 up, and its much faster and more stable.  But best of all it belong to TRUE. I have sent them and email and thanked them. Plus asked for 300 baht a month refund for the last 18 months, and said since neither my wife or my wife even know our password and user name and the account belongs to TRUE you assholes pay it.  Fuck them.  Ready for your facebook and protest deal Chi, I can even bring a couple of bus loads of rowdy university students.

----------


## chitown

Mrs. Chi just translated your post to a supervisor she was speaking to on the phone.  The super said she does not believe it, that there is no way you could get better speed by downgrading.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My experience was they came out and ran a new line from the box to the house because they said that was the problem. This line came just to the house box and they said they could not run a line form the house box into my office because it was a different department.  :Confused:  They said they would schedule that later and that we were V.I.P's at the top of the list.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I got home tonight and could not get any website to load. TD kept timing out, as well as every other site I go to. They flipped some switch and now it seems to be working better. What "switch" could it be??????  :Dunno:

----------


## chitown

Now they are coming out to replace the main box for the neighborhood on Monday or Tuesday.  :rofl:

----------


## chitown

I was now asked to retract any internet postings about True Internet!   :Smile: 

Hey Dirty Dog can you delete my Google page 1 thread!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :rofl:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I was not asked to retract any internet postings about True Internet!


Their internet probably doesn't work, so they can't read the thread anyway.

----------


## chitown

......

----------


## aging one

Its true mate. They dont have a clue.  But my computer is faster and I can run streams now. 

Here is from a few days before they came at 9mb down and 1mb up.



and today after the downgrade.  



As you can see the numbers tell it all.  I am just going to sit and wait for True to get  in touch me me, this is todays email.









Dear Mr. ao

 Regarding about  upload low speed of ADSL number "02-9293456" (changed) and hasn't  been resolved yet. In case that the problem hasn't been resolved, we  have already informed to other relate department to check and call you  back. Our officer will contact you as soon as possible. 

Yours Sincerely,
 Support Internet by Hathaichanok

----------


## Gerbil

Speed is never much of a problem for me with TRUE.

What is a problem is their fucking proxy server which is generally overloaded and when it decides the page you are trying to reach has timed out, you are fucked if you try and reach it again until whatever timeout period on the cache has expired.

----------


## Fondles

> True are simply LIARS!!!  When you pay for 9mg down and 1mb down it cant be delivered unless you subscribe to an expensive ASDL package.  They are simply Liars and cheaters.


Dunno bout that, when I had True rarely did my speeds drop below the 6mb I was paying for, the average was mid 8's.

----------


## chitown

Anyone up for a protest down at the True Internet office at Fortune Tower????

----------

